# Function 18, Great Service



## Jahmoo (Jul 25, 2009)

Function 18 

http://www.function18.com/index.php

If you have not heard of them, they are a Online Golf Site, selling all the best Names in Golf Clothing & Shoes.

I contacted them, as they had some Trousers I wanted and could not find them anywhere else, they emailed me back with a discount code  I ordered the next day, to my amazement my Order arrived the following day, cant ask for better than that.

The Code is: FLYER1

Its a 10% Discount of your 1st purchase, will only work once per user, though ways round that, but if you register, you will get offers via email.

Just a big thanks to the site, great work


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 25, 2009)

Have used it myself for a William Hunt outfit and a Glavin Green jacket spot on in my book.


----------



## Hodgie (Jul 28, 2009)

Have used a couple of times and will only now buy my golf clothing from them. Defo recommend.


----------

